# اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقة



## sony_33 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

أعزائي الأعضاء ...

من خلال تواصلكم اللبق و الراقي ،

و المُعزِّز بالعطاء النيِّر

إتضح إنه يوجد من بينكم من هم 

بارعون في السرقة

المحترفة والتى تشِّل

الخاطر وينتصب لها 

البذن صارخاً

لن أذكر أسمائهم

وسأكتفي بالإشارة لهم 

ففئة من الأعضاء

" سرقوا القلب "

حيثُ تربعوا فيه وسكنوا جدرانه
فأحببناهم دون رؤياهم ، وأصبحنا
نحزن لحزنهم ، ونفرح لفرحهم ؛؛
ونُسعد حين نحتضن أشيائهم
وفئة آخرى 

" سرقوا الأنامل "
فأصبحت مُتأسر فيهم وبهم ، 
تكتُب لهم وتُعبِّر عنهم 
وتفترش لهم الصفحات وروداً ؛؛ 
وفئة آخرى

" سرقوا أوقاتنا "

فأصبحنا نُخصص لهم من وقتنا الكثير
لنتحاور معهم و نتعمق في فهمهم 
ونُدرك طعم عطائهم ؛؛
وفئة آخرى

" سرقوا الوفاء "

أجبرونا على إحترامهم ومُعانقتهم بإخلاص
و تقديرهم
فحين يكتبون يتعالون فينا بما كتبوا
وحين يتناقشون يفتح لهم الفكر أوسع أبوابه 
.
.
.
فعقاب هؤلاء الأعضاء على هذه السرقات هو :
.
.
السجن المؤبد داخل المنتدى
ويُمنع عنهم مغادرته لأي سبب كان..
فهم في القلب دائماً..لكم مني كل الحب


طبعا كالعاده هاتتخضوا من العنوان 
 م ن ق و ل:smi411:​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 ديسمبر 2008)

انت عثل قوى يابنى موضوع ثوكر خالث خالث
بصراحه اتخضيت ومن الخضه جوعت استنى اما اروح اجيب ساندوتش
ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## sony_33 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

سلامتك من الخضة
ههههههههههههه
كملى اكلك بقى بالهنا والشفا
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع جدا 

تسلم ايديك سووني

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا سونى ومهم
​ميرررررسى ليك على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم يا احلى اعضاء​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد موضوع سكور مووووووووووووووووت 

وكل الاعضاء سرقونى 


الحقونى مش معايا حاجة اروح بيها 

قولكم على حل خلينا هنا فى وسطيكم احسن مش ليا حد 

مرسية ياسونى وعلى فكرة انت من الى سرقونى ​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييييل جداااااا وعجبنى اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## sony_33 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد موضوع سكور مووووووووووووووووت
> 
> وكل الاعضاء سرقونى
> 
> ...


 مستعد اول واحد يتفتش
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا اختى على مرورك​


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا لصوص
القلوب​


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*الموضوع حلو جدا طالب الأكل من حلاوته*
*ولولا انى انا عند السكر ومريض لكنت اكلته*​


----------



## monygirl (21 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل منك يا sony

تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sony_33 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم وربنا يشفيك يا بهاء​


----------



## الفيلسوف (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنة وانت مع المسيح يا سونى يا لذة المنتدى .
*


----------



## sony_33 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يخليك يا حبيبى وكل سنة وانت بخير​


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل  
روعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الوداعة (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جامد موووووووووووووت يا  سونى ، 
يسوع يعوضك و يباركك .
















*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## farou2 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> أعزائي الأعضاء ...
> 
> من خلال تواصلكم اللبق و الراقي ،
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خوفتني بس بجد كلام سليم جدا جدا جدا 
تحياتي للجميع
وحياتي للمسيح يسوع
الرب معك ومع جميع من في هذا المنتدى الرائع​


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك وكل سنة وات طيب​


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله على روعة ها الموضوع*
*ميرسى اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sony_33 (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانت طيبين​


----------



## كيرو ايوب (5 يناير 2009)

هههههههههه انا عارف اخدة الفكرة دى من مين انت عارف ولا    لا    انت اخدت الفكرة دى من اللص اليمين اللى سرق الملكوت سرق الملكوت انت كمان سرقتنا بحب استطلاعنا ربنا يعوضك فعلن انا بتعلم منكم


----------



## sony_33 (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك وكل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## sony_33 (18 يناير 2009)

كل سة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## badir_koko (18 يناير 2009)

*موضوعك جميل يا سوني
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## sony_33 (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمروركم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## sony_33 (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين​


----------



## بوسى هانى (15 فبراير 2009)

:t9::t9::t9:لا بجد عرفت تشد الانتباة بشكل قوى بس الموضوع تسلم ايدك علية كلامات ليس لها وصف من كثرة روعتها قد اية الموضوع بجد بجد جميل


----------



## sony_33 (15 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا اختى وربنا معاكى​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (16 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايديك يا  sony_33 على الموضوع 


بجد الموضوع حلو كتير ومميز والاهم انو صحيح


لان فعلا في اعضاء بيخلوك بمشاركاتهم تتشد للمنتدى ويصير جزء من حياتنا 

فبندخل لنشوف ردودهم او مواضيعهم 

لان عندهم القدرة المميزة عالاقناع

تسلم ايديك مرة تانيه​


----------



## sony_33 (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم وربنا معاكم​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوعك تحفة بجد ياسونى
اينعهم اتخضيت وافتكرتك لسعت
هههههههههههه
بس بجد حلو موت
ميرسي ليك​


----------



## sony_33 (16 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
مش للدرجة دى يعنى
انا لسة شوية والسع
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الموضوع يا سونى​*


----------



## sony_33 (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا دونا ربنا معاكى​


----------



## sosana (17 فبراير 2009)

> السجن المؤبد داخل المنتدى
> ويُمنع عنهم مغادرته لأي سبب كان..
> فهم في القلب دائماً..لكم مني كل الحب



ايه العقاب اللي مش عقاب ده
دي تبقى فسحة بجد مش عقاب ليهم ههههههه
ميرسي اوووووي يا سوني و طبعا اتخضينا كالعادة 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sony_33 (17 فبراير 2009)

سلامتك من الخضة
هههههههههه
شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## sony_33 (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم جميعا وربنا معاكم​


----------



## sony_33 (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكم جميعا​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

*احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*


أعزائي الأعضاء ..
من خلال تواصلكم اللبق و الراقي ،
والمُعزِّز بالعطاء النيِّر
إتضح لنا إنه يوجد من بينكم من هم 
بارعون في السرقة
محترفين جدا جدا
لن أذكر أسمائهم
وسأكتفي بالإشارة عن ما يسرقون منا ,,,








سرقوا القـــــــلـــــــب


حيثُ تربعوا فيه وسكنوا جدرانه
فأحببناهم دون رؤياهم ، وأصبحنا
نحزن لحزنهم ، ونفرح لفرحهم ؛؛
ونُسعد حين نحتضن أشيائهم


سرقوا الانامـــــــل

فأصبحت مُتأثر فيهم وبهم ، 
تكتُب لهم وتُعبِّر عنهم 
وتفترش لهم الصفحات ورود ؛؛


سرقوا اوقـــاتـنـــــــا

فأصبحنا نُخصص لهم من وقتنا الكثير
لنتحاور معهم و نتعمق في فهمهم 
ونُدرك طعم عطائهم ؛؛



سرقوا الوفاء

أجبرونا على إحترامهم ومُعانقتهم بإخلاص
و تقديرهم ... فحين يكتبون يتعالون فينا بما كتبوا
وحين يتناقشون يفتح لهم الفكر أوسع أبوابه



فعقاب هؤلاء الأعضاء على هذه السرقات هو :

الحبس المؤبد في القلوب مع الحب والأحترام 

مع حبي الشديد جدااااااااا لكم ...

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

*اية الموضوع الجميل جدا  دا يا مريام

روعة بجد

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

ميرسي ياقمري لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

رائع جدااااااااا هو موضوهك يا مريم

مشكورة اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا

شكراااا ليكى يا قمر

المزيد من المواضيع الجميله دى​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



كليمو قال:


> رائع جدااااااااا هو موضوهك يا مريم
> 
> مشكورة اختي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسي كليمو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااا​
> 
> شكراااا ليكى يا قمر​
> 
> المزيد من المواضيع الجميله دى​


ميرسي يامامتى لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

*موضوع رائع جداا

شكرا ماريام

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

*شكرا ليك
اختى العزيزة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

موضوع راااااااااائع وكلمات ارووووووووع
ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## white rose (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

عن جد انت شاطرة 

اول كم سطر ارتعبت

بس بعدين عرفت الموضوع 

يسلموا ايديك مريم


----------



## الأخت مايا (6 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

موضوع موفق شكرا الك
سلام المسيح في قلبك


----------



## sony_33 (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا مريم 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
​ ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

شكرا ليك ياقمر علي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Christ my Life (7 مارس 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا جدا يا Sony :66:


----------



## وليم تل (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

شكرا مريم
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداا​*
> 
> *شكرا ماريام*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



GogoRagheb قال:


> *شكرا ليك*
> *اختى العزيزة*
> *ربنا يباركك*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع وكلمات ارووووووووع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ​


----------



## monygirl (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

_موضوعك حلو اوى يا مريم ​_
_وبصراحة الى شدنى العنوان_​
_ميرسى ليكى_​[/S

IZE]


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



white rose قال:


> عن جد انت شاطرة
> 
> اول كم سطر ارتعبت
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



الأخت مايا قال:


> موضوع موفق شكرا الك
> سلام المسيح في قلبك


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا مريم ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



BishoRagheb قال:


> شكرا ليك ياقمر علي الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مريم
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*



monygirl قال:


> _موضوعك حلو اوى يا مريم ​_
> 
> _وبصراحة الى شدنى العنوان_​
> _ميرسى ليكى_​[/S
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: احترسوا لدينا اعضاء ماهرون في السرقــه*

موضوع في غايه الرووووووووووووعه يا قمر
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## sony_33 (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك انت الاجمل​


----------



## sony_33 (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وكل سنة وانتم طيببن​


----------



## وليم تل (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا سونى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 أبريل 2009)

*        موضوع هايل عن جد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع والاحلى عنوانه 
شكرا والرب يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا سوني​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*مضوع راائع 
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## happy angel (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## sony_33 (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا وربنا معاكم​


----------



## sony_33 (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم​


----------



## tonylovejesus (9 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل زى صحبه*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2009)

فى منتهى الروعه والجمال

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

صلى لى


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم​


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 يوليو 2009)

يا رب أكون أنا حرامي

ولو حرامي صُغَّير على الأقل

ميرسي حبيبي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروك الكريم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2010)

*اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*

 اعزائى  الاعضاء 

من خلال تواصلكم اللبق والراقى
و المعزز  بالعطاء النير
اتضح انة يوجد من بينكم من هم بارعون  فى
السرقة
المحترفة والتى تشل الخاطر  وينتصب لها البدن صارخا
لن اذكر اسمائهم وساكتفى بالاشارة  لهم​


ففئة من  الاعضاء

0000(  سرقوا القلب)0000

حيث تربعوا فية وسكنوا جدرانة 00000000  ​ 
فاحببناهم دون رؤياهم واصبحنانحزن لحزنهم  
ونفرح لفرحهم 0000000000
ونسعد  حين نحتضن أشيائهم


000000000( وفئة اخرى)0000000

((((( سرقوا الانامل)))))))​


فاصبحت متأثر فيهم وبهم
تكتب لهم وتعبر عنهم  
وتفرش لهم الصفحات ورودا 


0000000000 (وفئة  اخرى)00000000

(((((((((((((( سرقوا  أوقاتنا)))))))))))))

فاصبحنا نخصص لهم من وقتنا الكثير 
لنتحاور معهم ونتعمق فى  فهمهم وندرك طعم عطائهم​

 00000000(وفئة اخرى)00000000000

اجبرونا على احترامهم ومعانقتهم باخلاص وتقديرهم  
فحين يكتبون يتعالون فينا بما كتبوا  
وحين يتناقشون يفتح لهم الفكر اوسع  ابوابة

فعقاب هولاء الاعضاء على هذة السرقة  هو​


(( السجن المؤبد داخل المنتدى ويمنع عنهم مغادرتة  
لاى سبب
كان فهم فى القلب دائما لكم منة كل الحب))​​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



> ففئة من  الاعضاء
> 
> 0000(  سرقوا القلب)0000





> 000000000( وفئة اخرى)0000000
> 
> (((((  سرقوا الانامل)))))))





> 0000000000 (وفئة  اخرى)00000000
> 
> (((((((((((((( سرقوا   أوقاتنا)))))))))))))





> 00000000(وفئة اخرى)00000000000
> 
> اجبرونا  على احترامهم ومعانقتهم باخلاص وتقديرهم
> ​


بعتقد ان كل دول بيتكلموا عنك مشكورة ع تعبك معانا ، بتستحقي الصفات كلهم .
ربنا يباركك ويحميكي ....
سلام .
​


----------



## ponponayah (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ميرسى يا روكا
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



اليسوس أنستى قال:


> بعتقد ان كل دول بيتكلموا عنك مشكورة ع تعبك معانا ، بتستحقي الصفات كلهم .
> ربنا يباركك ويحميكي ....
> سلام .
> ​


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرسى يا روكا
> يسوع يباركك​*


*ميرسي بوني*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*

*موضوع رائع كالعاده

شكرا ليكي روكا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



> 0000000000 (وفئة  اخرى)00000000
> 
> (((((((((((((( سرقوا  أوقاتنا)))))))))))))
> 
> ...



رااااااااااااائع روكا انا شبه ادمنت المنتدى

موضوع راااااائع جداااااااااااااا
​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*

والله العظيم اقول الحق
بررررررررررررررئ ههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*

شكرا كتييييييييييييييير على الموضوع الراااااااااااائع ده بجد....موضوع 5 نجوه....ههههههههه.....شكرا كتييييييييييير......


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*




> *
> ففئة من الاعضاء
> 
> 0000( سرقوا القلب)0000
> ...



*ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل
حبيبتى من هذه الفئه عندى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


----------



## bashaeran (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> اعزائى  الاعضاء
> 
> ]
> كان فهم فى القلب دائما لكم منة كل الحب))​​



*شكرا على الموضوع 
وتركت فئة لو لاحبهم لمنتدى الكنيسة لما شاركوك في اسهاماتهم ​*:heat:


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*


طيب ما تجيبوا البوليس

ههههههههههههههههه

شكراً روكا

جميلللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 يونيو 2010)

موضوع كتير روعه شكرا ليك سونى ربنا يبارك حياتك
بجد فيه كتيييييييير من الاعضاء والاداره كتير سارقون لقلوبنا ولمحبتنا ليهم بجد تسلم ايديك
وربنا يزيد المحبه الاخويه بين اعضاء المنتدى والاداره


----------



## Joly2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

*جميلة قوى فكر ة الموضوع عجبتنى خالص*


*ربنا يفرح قلوبكم دايما *
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع كالعاده
> 
> شكرا ليكي روكا
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*


*ميرسي مايكل*
*اسعدني مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



tasoni queena قال:


> رااااااااااااائع روكا انا شبه ادمنت المنتدى
> 
> موضوع راااااائع جداااااااااااااا
> ​


*ميرسي تاسوني*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا


*ميرسي روزي*
*نورتي يا سكرة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> والله العظيم اقول الحق
> بررررررررررررررئ ههههههههه
> موضوع جميل يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسي سندريلا*
*نورتي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



dodo jojo قال:


> شكرا كتييييييييييييييير على الموضوع الراااااااااااائع ده بجد....موضوع 5 نجوه....ههههههههه.....شكرا كتييييييييييير......


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل
> حبيبتى من هذه الفئه عندى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*​


*ميرسي مامتي*
*نورتيني وشرفتيني حبيبتي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



bashaeran قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع
> وتركت فئة لو لاحبهم لمنتدى الكنيسة لما شاركوك في اسهاماتهم ​*
> :heat:


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اعضاء فى المنتدى متهمون بالسرقه!!*



كليمو قال:


> طيب ما تجيبوا البوليس
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كليمو*​


----------

